# Public slipway (boat slip) in Dubai?



## ykwong (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

Anybody konw where are the public slipways in Dubai? I am planning to buy a small boat on trailer...Also, anyone has experience importing an used boat from U.S. to Dubai? It is pretty easy to obtain a nice used boat in U.S., but my concerns are the Customs, importation and registration in Dubai.

Thank you.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I always use this one for launching. Free and always has a couple of indian guys who will help you launch for a few dihrams. Also has a petrol station.
25.151908, 55.197490 - Google Maps


----------



## ykwong (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Hamish, thanks! I was driving along Jumeria on Friday, I am pretty sure I did drive past this slipway where there is a small petrol station outside, but I though it is only for jet ski...I might be wrong. Can we park our vehicle and trailer at their yard after launching the boat?


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

ykwong said:


> Hi Hamish, thanks! I was driving along Jumeria on Friday, I am pretty sure I did drive past this slipway where there is a small petrol station outside, but I though it is only for jet ski...I might be wrong. Can we park our vehicle and trailer at their yard after launching the boat?


People launch all sorts of boat there up to 50+ ft at a guess. There is parking along the road and a big empty sandy area you can use no problem. 

Where will you be keeping your boat the rest of the time? I'm struggling to find somewhere as we have been told to move from our current spot under a flyover.


----------



## ykwong (Oct 7, 2010)

I have not sorted this yet ;-) I have landed in Dubai since April this year, worse case, I will probably have to moved to a villa close to the slipway where I can park the boat. I have about six months (before the lease expired) to work on these details including the possibility of importing a boat from U.S., if I cannot get a resonable priced boat here...Thank you!


----------

